# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  I'm looking for Warlock

## Al Drake

I stayed at the Holiday Inn just outside MoBay in '87 and became friends with a server named Warlock. My wife and I were invited to his home to meet his family and were treated to a wonderful home cooked meal Jamaican style. We rented a car and he became our driver and took us all around the island. We were rather new visitors and had a great time. I returned to meet up with  him the following week as I promised and he was totally surprised.  Unfortunately we were unable to make our trip to Jamaica a regular event and lost contact with him.  Our future visits were to Negril but now I am remembering the times we had and wonder if somehow we could locate him. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear what we might do to find Warlock.

 Thanks for any replies.
Al.

----------


## ackee

Did yu try contacting the hotel

----------


## Al Drake

> Did yu try contacting the hotel


 There is no hotel any longer. The Holiday Inn was converted to AI some time ago. I had never considered contacting anyone other that this group but thanks for the idea. I might stop by when I arrive on the island.

----------


## ackee

or stop by his house.PPL in the neighbourhood will know of his whereabouts

----------


## Al Drake

> or stop by his house.PPL in the neighbourhood will know of his whereabouts


 I would never be able to find his home. He always drove our rental everywhere we went. I wouldn't even know where to start looking other than forums like this if there are even any others. I don't think he even had a phone or do I know what his full name is. I thought with such a unique name there might be some chance of locating him but it's been so long now. His kids must be all grown up. Things keep getting curiouser and curiouser.

----------

